# Onglets manquant synchro iTunes !!!



## ngber (8 Janvier 2010)

Je dispose d'une Apple TV 160 en version 3.0.1 que je synchronise avec iTunes v9.0.2.25 installé sur un PC (sous Windows Vista Edition Familiale Premium 2007 Service Pack 2).

Si je n'ai aucun problèmes pour synchroniser ma librairie iTunes avec mon iPod Touch, en revanche, lorsque je synchronise mon Apple TV, ne s'affichent que les 2 onglets suivants :

Résumé | Photos

Comment se fait-il que je ne vois pas apparaître les onglets : "Musique", "Films", "Podcasts", "iTunes U", comme c'est le cas sur la version d'iTunes chez un ami qui l'utilise sur son Mac pour synchroniser son Apple TV ?

J'ai tout essayé :
_ Dissocier et réassocier la librairie iTunes ,
_ Effacer la librairie iTunes et la recréer,
_ Désinstaller iTunes et le réinstaller,
_ Réinitialiser l'Apple TV dans sa configuration usines et l'upgrader vers la version 3.0.1.

Rien n'y fait !!!

Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà rencontré ce problème ? Comment puis-je le résoudre ?

Je vous remercie par avance de vos conseils et de vos idées.


----------



## napalmatt (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je ne connais pas la version Windows donc je ne sais pas si il y a des subtilités en plus ou en moins pour faire la synchronisation. 
Une piste : quand tu *relies* ton ATV à ta bibliothèque iTunes, tu le fais bien en mode synchronisation ? Et non pas en mode diffusion ?


----------



## ngber (9 Janvier 2010)

Malheureusement, oui, quand je *relie* mon Apple TV à ma bibliothèque iTunes, je le fais bien en mode synchronisation et non en mode diffusion.

La question m'a également été posée sur le forum Apple Discussions, en anglais.

Je suis ouvert à toute autre idée...

Merci d'avance de votre participation à ma recherche de solution.


----------

